# C&C Generals DirectX Error



## REN3GADEizPRO (May 12, 2008)

*"Please make sure you have DirectX 8.1 or higher installed. Also verify that your video card meets the minimum requirements." *

I also have the same issue with C&C:Generals. ^^^

When I ran the test for DirectDraw functionality on my graphics card, I got an error message that read:

_"An error occurred while setting your display to 640x480 mode with 16-bit color (high color). Your computer may not support this mode. This is not necessarily a problem, though some programs may not work without support for this mode."_

And in the bottom notes, it read:

_DirectDraw test results: Failure at step 17 (SetDisplayMode to 640x480x16): HRESULT = 0x80004001 (Not implemented)_

When I ran the Direct3D tests, I came up with the same error message three times, and these errors in the bottom notes:

_Direct3D 7 test results: Failure at step 39 (SetDisplayMode to 640x480x16): HRESULT = 0x80004001 (Not implemented)
Direct3D 8 test results: Failure at step 8 (Creating 3D Device): HRESULT = 0x88760827 (error code)
Direct3D 9 test results: Failure at step 8 (Creating 3D Device): HRESULT = 0x8876086c (error code)_

I am on a *Dell Inspiron 6000* notebook, with *ATI Mobility RADEON X300* and *DirectX-9.0C*.

I'm assuming (and hoping) that I just need to download some drivers, but I'm unsure which ones/ where to find them, can someone *PLEASE *guide me to where I can fix this problem to play C&C??:sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Catalyst 8.4* is the latest driver for the Mobility Radeon X300. To update/reinstall, go to Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager. Click the [+] next to Display Adapters, right click the graphics card entry and select Uninstall.

Reboot and keep tapping F8 while the computer is starting until you see the Advanced Options menu. Select VGA mode. When Windows has finished loading, the display will look strange. This is only temporary while using the standard VGA driver. Disable your antivirus and install the new driver. Reboot to complete.

Download and install the latest *DirectX 9.0c* (March'08), reboot and go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab and run the 2 tests.

Note: The reboots after each step are very important.


----------

